# [CorelDraw] Bilder konvertieren (Batch)



## fragemann (10. Juni 2003)

Hi.

Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie man mehrere (hundert) Bilder im CorelDraw Format automatisch (evtl. per Batch) in ein geläufiges Format (gif, jpg) konvertieren kann?

Per Hand würde ich drei Tage dran sitzen und IrfanView und Photoshop hat diese Möglichkeit, was ich bei CorelDraw vermisse.


----------

